# affordable desirable senior housing communities



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 21, 2019)

seems to be pretty scarce- the few that I have found --after exhaustive scearching for years-

(two) are subsidized- and I am over the adjusted gross income limit a bit..so cant qualify --ironically, under the limit enough to qualify for the non subsidized "desirable" facilities!--

all except the "two" referred to facilities- all had residents that I visited with, absolutely hated living there, hated the neighbor's, smoking drinking noise and so on. and the maintenance and management.

geeezzz, I am really lucky where I am- none of that, and desirable and affordable -

what I am looking for is an alternative in case and when I need it.

over the years have checked with ALL of the senior housing resources that I could find- dept of aging hud state county etc- the above is pretty much a summery of my efforts...zip-

 who wants to live out there final healthy or not years in an unwelcoming facility/complex-

anyone have helpful information for my quest?

i.e.---Ideally, perhaps other seniors/widowers property owners etc with a mother in law quarters that needed the income and could guarantee my permanence there. short a disaster


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2019)

Ummm.... A few details might help, starting out with where do you live and are you willing to relocate, what's your gender, how much do you have to spend, etc. 

If you fill out some information in the member profile section of this forum, others here will have an easier time connecting with you and offering advice.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 21, 2019)

Yeah. What she said. ^^^^^


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 22, 2019)

MIL's Canadian relatives were absolutely appalled at how much it cost in the U.S. to get into a good-quality seniorcare facility. They had their choice of several nice senior developments nearby (most live in Vancouver BC, but some live in Calgary/Alberta) and the cost is less than 1/4 of what MIL had to pay.

I believe there are both private and government-sponsored senior facilities, but the relatives were only interested in government ones which they said were perfectly fine; safe and clean.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2019)

In Canada senior nursing homes are subsidized by the government so basic accommodation is $1891 Canadian which is about $1437 US  a month. Most basic accommodation is a semi, meaning you share a room with another.

It includes :
a special hospital bed which adjust, a nightstand and a chair.

3 meals a day, 2 snacks

laundry done once a week and their name written into their clothes

physiotherapy

activities

baths or showers twice a week

assistance and care  24/7

libraries

tv and sitting room

note: all facilities cost the same
nobody can be kicked out even if you have no money... they government will pay for it

Our healthcare for seniors is exceptionally good which I’m very happy about. I feel perfectly fine knowing my mom has 24/7 care that she needs.

Married couples can stay together in their own room if they want. You get to pick your own places and can pick up to 5 and they do their best to get you where you want to stay. Some places are really quite nice as well as the areas they are in.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 23, 2019)

If there are any places like that in Quebec I am not aware of them, most around here are privately 
run and cost up to $5,000,00 a month.  The few places that I have heard of having waiting lists
up to 2 years.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2019)

I hope you have thought this through carefully and weighed up the pros and cons. We all have different standards and this becomes very obvious in shared accommodation. If you don't mind putting up with other people's mess, noise, grandchildren, car doors banging at all hours, then it might suit you. If you're a quiet, private person, then think again!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> MIL's Canadian relatives were absolutely appalled at how much it cost in the U.S. to get into a good-quality seniorcare facility. They had their choice of several nice senior developments nearby (most live in Vancouver BC, but some live in Calgary/Alberta) and the cost is less than 1/4 of what MIL had to pay.
> 
> I believe there are both private and government-sponsored senior facilities, but the relatives were only interested in government ones which they said were perfectly fine; safe and clean.


Is there some reason to suspect that OP lives in Canada?  Maybe I missed something.


----------



## gennie (Dec 23, 2019)

Not all governments feel the same sense of responsibility toward their elderly.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 23, 2019)

Here, the terms affordable, desirable, and senior housing are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2019)

In my area, we seem to have plenty of high-end options and a fair number of low-income options but nothing for the folks in the middle.

Sit down and take a serious look at what services you need/want and then see if you can duplicate them for a reasonable price where you are currently living.  So many things like transportation, delivery services, cleaning services, meal delivery, etc... exist today that you might be able to find what you are looking for without moving.

Each year the income and asset limits for senior housing change so it pays to keep checking and also consider spending down your assets to a point where you may qualify.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

I looked into senior housing for active adults (i.e. not "assisted" living) a few years ago and found that I slip right between thr crack of subsidized housing for low incomes (for which I do not qualify) and unaffordable. The nice ones that aren't just a box, cost upwards of $4000 a MONTH! The more affordable (and still $1500 - $2000 a month) are just dreary rooms with no amenities.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jan 2, 2020)

thanks not news to me...I am completely aware of that--sadly


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jan 2, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> thanks not news to me...I am completely aware of that--sadly


hence the 202's ---which are market rate in a subsidized compex --most are subsidized..but a certain percent of the units are market rate..hopefully cheaper than full market rate yet more than the subsidized...


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> I looked into senior housing for active adults (i.e. not "assisted" living) a few years ago and found that I slip right between thr crack of subsidized housing for low incomes (for which I do not qualify) and unaffordable. The nice ones that aren't just a box, cost upwards of $4000 a MONTH! The more affordable (and still $1500 - $2000 a month) are just dreary rooms with no amenities.



Hey, don't feel bad. The better ones we liked were $8K/mo. Reason? They are geared to singles; e.g., widows/widowers/never married. To go into these places as a couple has a REALLY hefty pricetag!

We'll probably shift to looking at a condo rental. Amusingly, everybody moans and groans out here what rents cost (and they are a lot more than a mortgage would be, admittedly) - but we'd be able to get more space, full kitchen, two bdrm 2 ba, 1-car parking space, near transportation, for half the cost of the senior facilities. 

The good facilities do have some nice amenities to offer, but for the $3-4K/mo we'd save, we can duplicate anything they can offer. We can move to a seniorcare facility when we really need one, and are more open to the "bingo and bocce ball" life, LOL.


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2020)

My main reason for wanting to move is not having to worry about property maintenance and chores (appliance breakdown, lawn mowing, snow shoveling). I may get into an apartment and hate it (noise, increased living expense, house rules, etc). I am so used to living in a deathly quiet environment and can live by MY rules, it is probably a trade-off.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 5, 2020)

I"m with you, my senior residence is soundproof, fireproof, maintenance free with a/c and heaters in each room.
On snowy days when looking out the window I thank my lucky stars that I am here.
There are all sorts of activities or one can just stay put and enjoy the quiet of one's apartment.


----------



## JB in SC (Jan 6, 2020)

There are a few patio type homes here, reasonable no maintenance. But they are twenty five years old. I doubt I'll see it in my lifetime but there is a breaking point where cities and municipalities will have to give in to smaller residential houses. There are a few communities that are springing up with mixed age ownership (seniors along with young adults) more like the neighborhoods of the 50's.


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

There was talk locally a few years ago of building a senior housing facility in an unused part of the cemetery. Think the town is sending a subliminal message?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 7, 2020)

In my hometown a funeral home and crematorium built across the road from a senior housing complex. Lovely view. We called the senior housing Wrinkle Village.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 13, 2020)

I live in a senior housing apartment complex that is downtown in my small city. It is privately owned by a company that owns many apartment complexes, but not all are senior housing. It is subsidized and I have to go through re-certification yearly. This building is an old high school that was built in 1880, I think. It is quiet, no children live here though some visit their grandparents now and then. It is built for disabilities. I use a rolling walker and a mobility chair (that I use to get around town and go shopping......not in winter though) and have plenty of room in my small studio apartment. It has ramps and an elevator. We also have a laundry room and a community room where we have a tenant potluck dinners once a month, Bingo (no money) twice a month, resident meetings once a month and a movie night once a month with popcorn. It is a no smoking community and that includes outside in the parking lot and the cars parked there. Your visitors cannot sit in their cars smoking with the windows open. It is very safe with locked doors, video cameras and an intercom to let your own visitors in. We all get along and help each other. If someone has to go away for a few days, others will pick up their packages or take care of their pet for them. It is also a bus stop for the city bus that a lot of people use to go to Walmart which is outside of the city. You can stay to yourself if you choose or you can develop your friendship with others to be more social. Nobody pushes themselves on you.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 21, 2020)

We live in a senior community, population 9000.  Each condo is privately owned.  There are 2 rec centers with pools, tennis and golf.  Not all retirement living is the same by any means.

We are not wealthy.  The money we got from our last house paid cash for our condo.


----------



## Linda Doc (Jan 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> I looked into senior housing for active adults (i.e. not "assisted" living) a few years ago and found that I slip right between thr crack of subsidized housing for low incomes (for which I do not qualify) and unaffordable. The nice ones that aren't just a box, cost upwards of $4000 a MONTH! The more affordable (and still $1500 - $2000 a month) are just dreary rooms with no amenities.


I'm always shocked at the sticker prices of senior housing ... they must think that everyone retires with a pot of gold.


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

Linda Doc said:


> I'm always shocked at the sticker prices of senior housing ... they must think that everyone retires with a pot of gold.


 I have a pot, but it's between my navel and my doowadiddy.


----------

